# Advocare???



## just_lift (Apr 4, 2003)

There is this guy in my town who is an advocare distributer and is always pushings his POS 1,2,3,4,5..... products. i was wondering if anyone here has takien this stuff and if it really works or is just a waste of money. thanks for the input.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

Welcome to the board! 

They are a waste...and it is Multi-level marketing.
Save your $$$


DP


----------



## just_lift (Apr 5, 2003)

Have you ever tried them?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2003)

Anything that is Multi-level marketing should be looked upon with great skepticism.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by just_lift *_
> Have you ever tried them?



Well against my advice, one of the gyms I sell to bought into them.....hardly sold any, and those that bought some, didn't like it and never bought more...I personally read the labels and although some parts of some products were OK...I found them to be pretty much of a joke for what they were and the price they were offered 

DP


----------



## Atlanta (Aug 3, 2012)

i lost 10 lbs. worked for me.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 3, 2012)

My neighbor (great guy) sells overpriced Advocare, he makes decent cash, but it's not worth the money, I wouldn't use it...


----------



## Advocare (Feb 25, 2013)

Any more 1st hand experiences with good or bad results?


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Save your money


----------

